# Putting AC fans in case



## pareshbhangale (Nov 6, 2009)

I am having AMD 9950 black edition + asus m3n78-em + SG 160,500 GB hdd.
I need to buy full tower case as current mid tower is having less room for air circulation.
Just saw Antec skleton case ....but price is too high...got 2 options 

1) Can i remove 1 side of case i directly put AC fan for air blow on MOBO...
AC fan specification as 

Orient AP 12 (High Speed)

Sweep 
in mm RPM	Air Displacement in m3/Hour	Consumption 
300 2200	4800 -


4800CFH=2823CFM


Antec Skleton is having 200mm fan with 138 CFM of air flow.

Antec Skleton is 10x costly than AC fan

2) i removed everything from case & put directly on board.

Pic is attached for your reference.

http://rapidshare.com/files/305912751/PC_case_mod.zip

let me know which 1 can perform better..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo Pareshbhangale :wave:

Yep, you can certainly leave the side panel off and put a large fan blowing into it. In a lot of ways, that's better than having everything outside and laid out on a board, as the case will help channel the air onto the warm/hot bits, as well as offering a lot of protection to the components from spilt drinks, prying fingers, curious pet's noses etc. :grin:

Another advantage of keeping the bits inside the case is RF interference. I've previously discovered that having all the stuff working outside the case can cause some nasty irritating hums and buzzes on nearby radios, whereas having it all inside the box screens it all out.

Depending on your metalworking skills, you could always cut a hole in the side-panel and mount a fan or 2 onto that, sucking air into the box. If possible, adding a fan or 2 onto the back of the case, blowing the hot air out, will improve your temperatures too


----------



## pareshbhangale (Nov 6, 2009)

can u suggest some higher CFM fans for it?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Non specifically - I assume you're running the fan off your mains-power? any decent 9" or 12" desk fan will work OK.

For internal case-fans, they mostly come in 80mm and 120mm, the 120mm obviously moving more air than the 80mm. Although some are better than others, within their sizes, the differences are mainly for quietness - the amount of air they push/pull tends to be approximately similar, give or take a bit.

Having said that - The range is of choices is now doubled, depending on whether you want LED's in them and what colour :laugh:

I'm not yet fully conversant with all the various brands of fans - The guys here occasionally recommend stuff that isn't available (or hugely expensive) here, and vica-verse, but a browse around the various threads here will give you an idea of what available and what can be done with them :smile:


----------

